# Suddenly Itchy Skin?



## JJAXON (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi, Hank is our first poodle. He just turned 7 months old today  He has had no issues except for recently. The past week he has been incredibly itchy. He has always itched here and there, but lately he seems to go nuts over how itchy he is. I am worried it is food allergies? He is on Orijen puppy, has been since 8 wks with no issue. Poops are good and no runny eyes/nose. He is still in good spirits and as bouncy as ever.

I gave him a bath three days ago and that certainly made it worse. Any suggestions on shampoos? I am pretty sure it isn't fleas....it has been -20C here for the past week or so. Warming up today  

I am open to all advice! I did read about a dermatologist on a few posts but unfortunately we do not have one in the area. The nearest is 4 hours away, which I am considering making an appt anyway if we cannot figure this out.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

I always think a trip to the vet is in order when there's a sudden change in symptoms/behaviour like that, so that's something to consider.

I'd also suggest looking at your dog's skin very, very, very carefully for any signs of parasites. When our puppy first came home, he was extremely itchy from day 1. The person who bred him said it wasn't anything to worry about and the vet said she didn't see anything problematic, but when it got to the point that he was pulling his own fur out by scratching so badly, I was worried and POSITIVE it must be an allergy. But I got down on the floor and parted the hair so I could see his skin, and around the neck area I noticed some tiny little brown bugs. We took the little bugs to the vet, who identified them as canine lice (not really as visible as fleas due to the lack of flea dirt). This was also in the winter, so don't discount the possibility of a skin parasite (not just fleas) due to the weather, especially if Hank has been around other dogs (possibly at dog parks, puppy kindergarten, doggy daycare, etc.). I'd suggest getting down on the floor with a flashlight and some sharp eyes to look very closely at the areas where Hank seems to be the itchiest.

Hopefully it's an easy fix to the problem! It's no fun watching your puppy be uncomfortable. :-(

Edited to add that it's always fun to see another Albertan on the forum!


----------



## JJAXON (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you so much for your reply! I will certainly make an appointment for him. And great tip to check for lice...you know what I will be doing tonight!! Thanks again, looks like we will be having a beautiful Alberta weekend to enjoy


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Has he had any shots lately? I think the vets give way too many and less is better. I would give him a warm bath with vinegar in the water. Look into food without sugars, chicken, and grains. I feed my itchy girl California Natural Kangroo . Look at your treats too ! You need to work on his immunity and digestion, l feed dinovite with each meal. I also give fish oil . I would really try not go ever get started with the allergy shots and most likely that is what the vet will try to get you to do. It is a quick fix and the problem only gets worse. Treat the whole body and try to get him as healthy as you can.


----------



## JJAXON (Dec 12, 2014)

Carley's Mom said:


> Has he had any shots lately? I think the vets give way too many and less is better. I would give him a warm bath with vinegar in the water. Look into food without sugars, chicken, and grains. I feed my itchy girl California Natural Kangroo . Look at your treats too ! You need to work on his immunity and digestion, l feed dinovite with each meal. I also give fish oil . I would really try not go ever get started with the allergy shots and most likely that is what the vet will try to get you to do. It is a quick fix and the problem only gets worse. Treat the whole body and try to get him as healthy as you can.


Thanks! I am going to bath him today with vinegar. I looked at his treats and there was one that had grains AND sugar! So those are in the trash. He did get clipped a few days ago...I wonder if that is making it worse as well. Hopefully the bath will help.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes it is nice to see other Albertans, I'm also in northern Alberta. Great suggestions here already, I use a magnifying glass when searching for skin problems. I also recommend the fish oil, it not only helps the skin but makes the coat so nice and shinny.

I've never heard of the vinegar bath.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

when there is an itchy dog in the house... aint nobody happy.

bring him to the vet to rule out anything other than food allergy. He might tell you to give him some Benadryl. I would think twice about giving him steroids right away though. Good luck. I sure hope he stops itching very soon.

pr


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Wanted to add that when you bathe, use as cool of water as you dare. And not all dogs do well with Benadryl. It makes Stella crazy and she will keep you up all night if you give it to her. I know of another dog that reacted to it like Stella.


----------

